# Jellyfish aquarium



## Mikey1973 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just saw an ad on Fab.com for a desk top Jellyfish aquarium. 

















Sooo is this a big enough tank for 3 of these guys? lol..


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

Mikey1973 said:


> I just saw an ad on Fab.com for a desk top Jellyfish aquarium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like it. Yet again, I'm no wiz when it comes to saltwater aquariums. I'm guessing it's like a betta, how people keep them in little 1 gallons when they really need no less than 5 gallons.
If I had a jellyfish I'd never keep it in something that small.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I was about to write "I doubt those are real jellyfish" blah blah blah... but I looked it up and it looks like keeping "moon jellyfish" in a desk top "aquarium" (I use the term loosely) is a real thing. I saw one that was 8 gallons and purported to hold up to 8 moon jellyfish.

I'm not real knowledgeable on things marine, but my gut tells me that this has to be cruel...


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

From my research moon jellies they can grow up to a foot in diameter so no, there's not even enough space in this tank for 1 jellyfish. Perhaps ok for small ones but would need to be transferred to a larger tank later on which is a big risk for jellyfish as they are extremely delicate.


----------



## mcregal (Feb 23, 2012)

*Corrections and a JellyfishArt.com Review from a past customer*

Lets get things straight.

Betta's enjoy a small enclosure. Their wild counterparts live on rice paddy ponds in Thailand where they thrive in "tiny" gallon puddles. These puddles frequently dry up and become less than a cup of water per Betta. These fish feel secure in these spaces because they no longer have to fend off other bettas from their territory. These guys are so adapted to living in a "tiny" pond, they can actually breath air if they had to.

If you put a betta in a 5 gallon tank, it would be extremely confused and would never leave the surface. Doing the correct amount of research when buying a live animal is a must.

This leads me to jellyfish-- if you have the correct tank and directions, you can successfully have jellyfish. I have done my research for a few yearss now and saw that JellyfishArt.com has always had the best information about keeping moon jellyfish. This isn't a PETCO or PETSMART... this is a San Francisco start up founded by a Marine Biology student from Duke. This kid has done his research and has made it easy for the newcomers to aquariums to house these suckers. This is why I bought his original desktop tank a year ago. This new tank he invented provides a non-stop cylindrical flow that allows the jellyfish to think they are in constant motion. *Just like anchovies at your local exploratiorium, Jellyfishthink they are moving along an endless, gentle current. *That's why this tank is revolutionary to any other design where filters and powerheads can tear jellyfish apart. Here is all the pertinent information you need to know:

1) Moon Jellyfish lack all sensory except for touch. They take in their environment (current, space, time, food, water chemistry) and then react. They are very simple creatures that are no where near as complex as any fish, let alone any mammal, yet extremely in tune with their environment.

2) The Moon Jellyfish population has reached epidemic levels in the Pacific where large shipping vessels have broken down because the jellyfish get sucked in and clog the turbines. The jellyfish swarms reach numbers into the ten's of millions. When the conditions are right, these guys will grow quickly and die quickly.

3) They do reach around a foot in the wild with optimal conditions. Jellyfish have the capability to never stop eating and growing because of the simplicity to their design. The only issue is the bigger they get, the easier it is for them to be eaten, get torn apart by a wave, and it gets harder and harder to get enough food to keep up with their energy consumption. 

4) Jellyfish will never out grow their environment. Just like with many captive bred animals, they can exceed the 1yr life expectancy of a wild Jellyfish. If you control their environment (like JellyfishArt lets you do with their tank), you can take out all of the dangers of living in the wild and make very happy jellyfish. If you don't overfeed them, I assure you 3 jellyfish will not out grow this tank.

5) If you are interested in jellyfish at check out this book 



 .... the Monterey Bay Aquarium staff uses to gain a baseline of knowledge on Jellyfish and their habits.

This Fab.com deal is not to shabby and I expect to snag one of the first ones. Who knows, I may do a write up on it too!


----------



## Adamson (Feb 5, 2012)

Where would you even buy the moon jellyfish?


----------



## mcregal (Feb 23, 2012)

You buy the jellyfish from jellyfishart.com and they ship it to you overnight.

I ordered these guys for my kreisel tank and are still alive and kickin' for about a year now. Best purchase ever.


----------



## DysontheLoach (Nov 3, 2011)

*omg!*

IM GOING TO GET ONE!!!!!!!! SO excited!!!!!

I have a python, a tarantula, a gecko, a toad, A 55 gallon fish tank...Now i will have this!!!


----------

